# 1972 sportspal



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just traded a trolling motor off my boat for a 1972 sportspal 12'. This thing has all the original goodies with it including the matchstick canisters for the seats. I was wondering if anyone has experience with this model, I plan on letting my boy play with it. Is it stable? Known for leaking? Value? Opinion of this canoe?


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

They are still manufactured and there are several on the site that own them. The 12 footer is a nice size for fishing and transporting in a Pick up truck bed. You have a nice canoe. 
If you ever decide to sell it let your fellow OGF members have first shot at it.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a 14' sportspal. Do you have one of them that's made in Canada, or the Sportspal by Myers made in Adrian, MI.? The Canadian made models are lighter and more fagile. The MI ones use a little heavier gauge aluminum. Both are good boats.

Sportspals are the most stable canoes ever made. Now, if you want to talk about speed....well, that's another thing altogether! Not the fastests boats in the water, but I am not in any hurry so I don't care.

All in all, I love mine as an awesome fishing platform.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sportspal canoes are flat out awesome.
As far as value and leaking and such...I have no idea. Sportspal makes great boats, but you are also talking about a 42 year old aluminum canoe. You have to assume it's seen a few bumps and bruises over 40+ years, so maybe there are some loose rivets or seams, I dunno. But I'd paddle it close to shore for the first few hours for sure.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. I believe it says hand made in PA. It is the original paint and yes it is banged up but seems very functional still. Very light, and we are not in it for speed either. The oars still say sportspal on them. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

A guy I used to work with had one for years. He caught a lot of fish out of it. He tied it to racks on top of his car. One day he was driving along Rte. 619 when the wind blew it off the top of his car. It cartwheeled a couple times and landed on Turkeyfoot Golf course. It had some dings and a couple small holes so he took it home and patched it up and fished out of it for several years after that. He loved that canoe. He has since passed away.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like yours is an original from PA, made with the thicker gauge aluminum.

_Sportspal canoes are made in the USA, and should not be confused with another canoe manufactured in Canada, whose hull is composed of thinner (0.022), softer (marine grade) aluminum.

Sportspal originally started in Canada. The company sold its rights to manufacture and market the canoes in the United States and production was moved to Emlington, PA. After a fire, the company moved to Johnstown, PA. In 1978 the manufacturing facility moved to Blissfield, MI and shortly after was purchased by Meyers Boat Company and production was moved to Tecumseh, MI. Sportspal came under its current ownership December 11, 1991 and was moved to Adrian, MI._


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just love my #2 14' Sportspal! My first one didn't have a bottom rib or keel & it was way too hard to control.
I use'ta motor around with a 3hp air cooled Eska, & I think that this 14'er has a 600# cap.
The sealer that's on/over the screws & rivits started to fall off & I had a nail go through the hull, causing leaks, but I fixed it with a tri-polimer caulk called Geosel. REAL sticky stuff,,, It's Good-as-new!

I taught my 2 kids how to fish out of it some 30 years ago,
& I can't wait till my grand-boys get in it,,,,,,,,
GOOD TIMES


----------

